# problems with plant growth and algea



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Greetings, this is my first post to this site. I have a 150 gal plant tank with 12 x 65 watts. (half 1000k and half 6500k) Compressed CO2, ph of 6.8 temp at 82F, nitrates <.05, KH 3, PO 1.5ppm and dose with the entire Seachem line twice a week. The question is, the plants are growing, but not that fast, they are pearling, but not that much. I have an AZOO CO2 reader which states that a green color indicates adequate CO2. How can I be sure that the plants are getting the required amount of CO2. 

Also, I have just noticed a bluish, black long hair algea, only on the slower growing plants and some of the filter equipment. I also hqave notices a very hard type of green algea on some of the slow growers, especially the Lotus.

I do 40 % water changes every week and the PO from the tap is non existant. I do have a somewhat heavy bio load in the tank. About 70 small tetras and 8 discus along with many otos and shrimp. Any sugestions on how to spped the growth of the plants and to get rid of the algea? Thanks


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

First,

Welcome to APC!!










Second, nice tank. I'm a little surprised that your nitrates/phosphates are so low. What are you feeding the discus? I had a discus tank that I needed to do 50% water changes every 2-3 days to control nitrates at 10 or less. What test kit are you using? Could it be old?

Also, I would drive the pH down to 6.6 slowly. Based on the pH/KH table, you should have adequate CO2. I'll upload the table to the articles section soon.

With the higher temps, the plants will metabolise quicker and, therefore, require more nutrients. How much trace nutrients are you putting in?

Lastly, do you really have 12 x 65watts on the aquarium?? :shock:


----------

